

How the NSA Threatens National Security - mazsa
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/how-the-nsa-threatens-national-security/282822/

======
mazsa
"Our choice isn't between a digital world where the agency can eavesdrop and
one where it cannot; our choice is between a digital world that is vulnerable
to any attacker and one that is secure for all users."

------
a3n
The NSA threatens national security by routing around the Constitution. If you
route around something then it is effectively not there.

